# Compte iCloud sur Mail mac OS 10.6



## Victor.G (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! 

J'ai installé iOS 5 sur mon iPhone et j'ai maintenant une adresse "@me.com" j'aimerai pouvoir consulter ma boîte avec Mail sur mon mac qui n'est "que" sous Snow Leopard. 

D'avance, merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Octobre 2011)

Hélas il va te falloir upgrader vers Lion pour pouvoir bénéficier du nuage. Si tu as encore des appris tournant sous rosetta et bien il te faut créer une partition pour snow et une pour Lion. ( Nous sommes nombreux dans ce cas là)

Et je trouve aussi très regrettable que les iphone 3G ne soient pas éligible à iOS5 ( ce que j'ai)

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-62418-snow-leo-icloud-pas-tres-compatible


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Dans ce fil, il est question d&#8217;internet, de réseaux, de nuage, de logiciel de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Victor.G (13 Octobre 2011)

Merci  Pas question de passer à Lion, je n'ai pas de trackpad multi-touch et ça ne vaut pas le coup de faire ramer mon macbook (Aperture) pour ce que j'y gagnerai. Je ne demande pas à utiliser iCloud mais bien à pouvoir consulter ma messagerie "@me.com"


----------



## crazy_c0vv (13 Octobre 2011)

Tu dois pouvoir la consulter sur le webmail non ?

Sinon, il te faudrait les adresses des serveurs d'iCloud pour configurer ton client mail. Je n'ai pas encore essayé cette possibilité par contre.


----------



## smcvootie (1 Décembre 2011)

Il me semble que iCloud comme Mobileme sont des serveurs de synchronisation. Ce qui veut dire qu'en entrant les nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe d'un compte mail sur l'iPhone ou sur un mac, on a accès à sa boite mail. Par contre, sans ce serveur de synchronisation il faut valider la lecture d'un mail pour qu'il apparaisse comme lu.

Pas envie non plus de passer à Lion mais pour des raison d'ergonomie.


----------



## abidoul (12 Janvier 2012)

j'ai eu le même problème que toi.
tu peux synchroniser ton mail @me.com tout simplement en le configurant manuellement
serveur imap : imap.mail.me.com
serveur de réception : smtp.mail.me.com

et voilà !


----------

